# MK4 Brake Line Leak, Need Help!



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anyone know the part number of the brake line circled in red? It's located on the right front side of the engine near the battery tray. I've got a pretty steady leak coming from this part that is causing a break fault once my fluid level gets too low. Would this be an easy fix for someone with moderate expertise?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

That looks like the top of the transmission. Clutch line?


----------



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

doh... I think you're right. Any idea if this is the line by the clutch master cylinder?


----------

